# Favorite TV show & Movies



## MichelPonting

Hello guys
I want to know what's your favorite TV shows and movies?
According to me My favorites entertainment source are:-
(TV shows)
Lost
Man Vs Wild
Family guy
Supernatural
Charmed

(Movies)
Final Destination 5
Bad Teacher
Harry potter the deathly hallows 2


----------



## rosejasmin

My favourite tv shows are
Friends
Csi miami
Alais
Jag
Lost
Gossip girl

Favourite movie
Saw 5
Final Destination 5
Kung fu panda 2
Kaboom
The tree of life
The office space


----------



## midcan5

Funny how online the same topics are often repeated over and over again. I need to save more links to old threads that are often fascinating looks at choices and the whys.

Anyone see "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind?" Recently close friends are divorcing and this movie came to mind. Long time relations that end seem so sad given the life investment and the friends, connections, and other complications. 

Not much on TV, love cspan Book TV and some of their coverage of the nitwits who by some magical formula actually get elected, and then sit on their hands except when money appears. 

Watch 'House' occasionally, it actually covers some tough topics and my wife watches it. Also HGTV has some interesting geography and living places. And of course News - the insane coverage of the  simple made confusing. 

Edit:  I forgot Current TV which has some fascinating stuff. http://current.com/shows/vanguard/  Vanguard piece on 'Arming the Mexican Cartels' was amazing. Having traveled to Juarez many years ago boy has that place changed. Drugs, nafta, and guns make for a bad recipe. Natgeo is great too as is Nova. 

Check out Fifty Documentaries too. Great great stuff.  http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/the-one-must-see-documentary/

Movies:
American Beauty
American Graffiti - our teenage years
Being There  - (and book) perfect political movie
Birdy
Blow-up - as a photographer fascinating
Boxing Helena - bizarre love
Death of a Salesman (play)
Dinner with Andrea
Dual
Focus    (more powerful than book)
Groundhog Day
In Cold Blood ( and book)
Koyaanisqatsi (1983)Life out of balance - and subsequent visual movies 
Mad Max
Pawnbroker
Pink Panther - there was only one Peter Sellers
Raising Arizona - LOL
Waiting for Godot (play)
You're a Big Boy Now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDjgThErfIM]Waiting for Godot - Beckett on Film 1/13 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

favorite TV shows right now... Modern Family, Revenge, Prime Suspect...

note... I get only the sub-basic caveman cable service...

which means I don't get HBO, Showtime, or any other of those "premium" channels...

hafta pay $50 more a month to get 'em...

not worth it...

thank you, Cox-uckers...


----------



## Amelia

I used to think that if I could just keep one series for watching over and over on a desert island ... a desert island with electrical power and a DVD player of course ... it would be X-files.


But apparently I was wrong.  X-files is on the shelf collecting dust and the series I've been watching from start to finish and then starting over again is Charmed.


----------



## mudwhistle

MichelPonting said:


> Hello guys
> I want to know what's your favorite TV shows and movies?
> According to me My favorites entertainment source are:-
> (TV shows)
> Lost
> Man Vs Wild
> Family guy
> Supernatural
> Charmed
> 
> (Movies)
> Final Destination 5
> Bad Teacher
> Harry potter the deathly hallows 2



I don't watch TV shows live but my favorites are:

True Blood
Two And A Half Men
Football (NCAA and NFL)
Jessie Stone mini-series 
Modern Family

Movies

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows part 2
Avatar
Pride & Prejudice (Keira Knightley)
Kick-Ass
The Blind Side
Jerry Maguire
Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## bayoubill

Amelia said:


> I used to think that if I could just keep one series for watching over and over on a desert island ... a desert island with electrical power and a DVD player of course ... it would be X-files.
> 
> 
> But apparently I was wrong.  X-files is on the shelf collecting dust and the series I've been watching from start to finish and then starting over again is Charmed.



not familiar with Charmed...

what's it about...?

is it on now or an old show on DVD...?

btw, I like old shows on DVD... Friday Night Lights, Monk, Sopranos...


----------



## Foxfyre

The only series I would like to have to watch over and over woud be all the seasons of the original Star Trek and also The Next Generation.

Current TV shows we watch or kinda sorta watch when they are running in the background:

Master Chef
Hell's Ktichen
Worst Cooks in America

Project Runway
Biggest Loser
American Idol
X Factor
America's Got Talent
Dancing with the Stars
So You Think You Can Dance

Expedition Impossible
The Amazing Race
Survivor

And the Mentalist

Movies there are WAY too many to list as I am an all time movie junkie but if it is one from the 50's through the 90's that just about everybody has heard of, and isn't slap stick or a slasher movie and/or doesn't have a lot of gratuitous sex and/or violence, it is probably on my list.

Only a few really good movies have been made in the last 15-20 years, however, just like very little really good music has been written in the last 20 years.

The pendulum will swing back though.


----------



## Foxfyre

Oh and add Harry's Law to TV shows we usually catch.  We've really gotten hooked on that one.


----------



## Amelia

The current TV shows I watch are Survivor, Dancing with the Stars, and The Mentalist.

And oh yes, I just started watching Once Upon a Time, which is two episodes into the series.  I don't see how that series can last very long.  Not that it's bad.  It's pretty interesting.  But the story arc looks like it would have to end pretty soon.  Seems like it would be contrived and significantly less interesting if they took it to a second season.  

But maybe they will surprise me.


----------



## Amelia

bayoubill said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think that if I could just keep one series for watching over and over on a desert island ... a desert island with electrical power and a DVD player of course ... it would be X-files.
> 
> 
> But apparently I was wrong.  X-files is on the shelf collecting dust and the series I've been watching from start to finish and then starting over again is Charmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not familiar with Charmed...
> 
> what's it about...?
> 
> is it on now or an old show on DVD...?
> 
> btw, I like old shows on DVD... Friday Night Lights, Monk, Sopranos...
Click to expand...





1998-2006

Three sisters in their 20's find out that they're witches.  It started out with Shannon Doherty, Holly Marie Combs and Alyssa Milano.  

Doherty did some wild child stuff (iirc) and was booted from the cast.  Her character was killed off.  A half sister was found - Rose McGowan.

The three sisters are supposed to be super powerful together. 

That's a silly fiction.  To keep trying to make the series interesting, they had to keep bringing in more and more powerful enemies for them, so pretty much everyone was more powerful than they were conceived to be in the pilot.

But it's still a fun story. 

At least for this chick.  




The girls' sisterhood and their beaus were more important than the actual witchly part of the story.


You might like the music.  After the first year a lot of scenes took place in one of the sisters' nightclub and they had sometimes had musical guests who were too hip for me to know most of them.


----------



## bayoubill

meh...


eta... posted before Amelia's last post... thanks for the info, A...


----------



## mudwhistle

My least favorite:

TV shows

American Idol
Dancing With The Stars
Saturday Night Live


Movies

Hobo With A Shotgun
Caveman
MILF
Quarantine
MacGuber
All About Steve


----------



## AquaAthena

Fave and only regular TV Shows:

Two and a Half Men ( best with Charlie...fair with Ashton Kutcher )

Millionaire Matchmaker

Sister Wives

Fave Movies:

Anything with Charlie Sheen and my "not so secret crush" Steven Seagal. I like that he can't get into pretentious character, very well...lol. " NAVY SEALs " with Sheen was very good. "Wall Street."


----------



## BDBoop

Busy day, hanging by a thread but for now, I cannot WAIT for the second season of US Shameless on SHO.


----------



## Dabs

AquaAthena said:


> Fave and only regular TV Shows:
> 
> Two and a Half Men ( best with Charlie...fair with Ashton Kutcher )
> 
> Millionaire Matchmaker
> 
> Sister Wives
> 
> Fave Movies:
> 
> Anything with Charlie Sheen and my "not so secret crush" Steven Seagal. I like that he can't get into pretentious character, very well...lol. " NAVY SEALs " with Sheen was very good. "Wall Street."



I had to giggle......seems most everyone these days hates Steven Seagal, but I think he was a pretty decent actor in some movies and he was HAWT at one time!
And I like Charlie Sheen too.....great sense of humor in Two And A Half Men 
But now Sister Wives......maybe it's because I dont get their lifestyle....but they all make me wanna puke


----------



## Dabs

I can't sit still long enough to become engrossed in much, but I do enjoy a few shows they have on the ID channel.....Investigation Discovery.
It carries most crime shows, real life crime shows, such as 48 Hours.......Dateline:48 Hours......
And on the Oxygen channel, there is a show called Snapped......mostly it's about women who have 'snapped' and killed, either their husbands or their in-laws, or some other group of people they hate. Once in awhile it is a show about men who have snapped, but the majorioty is of women. Then they show the trials and give updates of how the women are doing today....if they have been released or still in prison. That show does keep me interested, it's only on for 1 hour. But some days, it has a marathon going on, one show right after another. Good channel, the Oxygen channel.


----------



## editec

I recently watched BORGIA.

12 one hour episodes about the Borgia family during the period 1492-94.

It was _good._

Especially good as the story felt like it was COMPLETE by the 12th epidsode and didn't feel like a cliffhanger.


----------



## jaw2929

Current TV Shows I watch:

*-WWE Raw Supershow
-WWE Smackdown
-TNA Impact Wrestling
-Beavis & Butt-Head*

And American Idol once that starts back up in January. Once in awhile I'll catch a good MTV "True Life" show, or something interesting on TruTV or TLC. But not any particular show I watch consistently. I used to LOVE watching Miami Ink and then LA Ink on TLC, but both shows have been canceled now, unfortunately. (Even though I loved LA Ink, couldn't stand Kat Von D, whatta twat!)


Favourite Movies:

*-Fight Club
-The Evil Dead Series
-American Beauty
-Snatch
-High Tension
-Sunshine
-Trainspotting
-One Hour Photo
-Hard Candy
-28 Days/Weeks Later
-Halloween Series
-Nightmare on Elm Street Series
-Child's Play/Chucky Series
-Most of the Hellraiser Series (parts 6, 8 and 9 are absolute garbage)
-SAW Series*

And there's about a shit-ton more I'm not going to list, otherwise I'd be here all damned day!


----------



## J.E.D

Off the top of my head:

TV - 

The Wire
Boardwalk Empire
Battlestar Galactica (the newer version)
Seinfeld
Curb Your Enthusiasm
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
Reno 911!

Movies -

Goodfellas
Carlito's Way
Fight Club
Reservoir Dogs
28 Days Later
Bad Lieutenant
The Departed
1984 (w/ John Hurt)
Pink Floyd's The Wall
The Big Lebowski
Borat
Office Space


----------



## SayMyName

Seinfeld re-runs.
The Walking Dead.

I don't watch much else beside that. The Walking Dead is off for the season until February, so I joined this forum.


----------



## mudwhistle

SayMyName said:


> Seinfeld re-runs.
> The Walking Dead.
> 
> I don't watch much else beside that. The Walking Dead is off for the season until February, so I joined this forum.



I've been wondering if The Walking Dead was worth watching.

I have it on my Netflix que but haven't put on the top of the list. 

I'm into True Blood, so I wonder what TWD is in comparison.


----------



## Iridescence

I like channels. It's too difficult to strap down to actual shows. I like CSPAN and the booktv. I really like scifi... discovery... history and history2. Sometimes I watch things that seem to forever be reruns...  and then there is always Looney Toons. I suppose they can not ever grow too old.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite movies: The Santa Clause 1-3, Toy Story 1-3, The Kid, City Slickers 1 & 2, Con Air, Snake Eyes, Gone In 60 Seconds, Face/Off, Phenomenon, John Q, Air Force One, The Fugitive, U.S. Marshals, Double Jeopardy, The Negotiator, and Frequency.   

My top ten favorite TV shows are these.   

1.) Full House
2.) Home Improvement
3.) Family Matters
4.) Step By Step
5.) Reba's show
6.) Dinosaurs
7.) Saved By The Bell
8.) Perfect Strangers
9.) 7th Heaven
10.) Walker, Texas Ranger

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Big Black Dog

My favorite tv show is Fox News.  My favorite movie is Open Range.  I also watch the History channel alot.


----------



## sealybobo

MichelPonting said:


> Hello guys
> I want to know what's your favorite TV shows and movies?
> According to me My favorites entertainment source are:-
> (TV shows)
> Lost
> Man Vs Wild
> Family guy
> Supernatural
> Charmed
> 
> (Movies)
> Final Destination 5
> Bad Teacher
> Harry potter the deathly hallows 2


I watched Death Proof again the other day. Not my favorite movie but there are very few movies I like watching again so it’s worth a second watch. A lot of meaningless talk but that’s quinton tarrintino. He is my favorite director by far. No one compares.

No country for old men.

Jeremiah Johnson 

I’m watching fury now.

I can watch godfather 1&2 again but not 3.

Tombstone with Val Kilmer

Almost Any superhero movie. Love them.

Casino and goodfellas.

Tom Hanks stranded on that island.

Apacalipto. I think Mel Gibson directed that?


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> MichelPonting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> I want to know what's your favorite TV shows and movies?
> According to me My favorites entertainment source are:-
> (TV shows)
> Lost
> Man Vs Wild
> Family guy
> Supernatural
> Charmed
> 
> (Movies)
> Final Destination 5
> Bad Teacher
> Harry potter the deathly hallows 2
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Death Proof again the other day. Not my favorite movie but there are very few movies I like watching again so it’s worth a second watch. A lot of meaningless talk but that’s quinton tarrintino. He is my favorite director by far. No one compares.
> 
> No country for old men.
> 
> Jeremiah Johnson
> 
> I’m watching fury now.
> 
> I can watch godfather 1&2 again but not 3.
> 
> Tombstone with Val Kilmer
> 
> Almost Any superhero movie. Love them.
> 
> Casino and goodfellas.
> 
> Tom Hanks stranded on that island.
> 
> Apacalipto. I think Mel Gibson directed that?
Click to expand...


I like the Tom Hanks on the island movie too.

He plays the ordinary man caught up in extraordinary circumstances so well. Landing the plane in the Hudson River; Captain Phillips: the navy seal sniper scene at the end  was thrilling, IMO.


----------



## Mindful

Binge watching Person of Interest.

And Killing Eve was the best thing on television.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My newest favorites since my previous message in this chat are Blue Bloods, Last Man Standing, and Young Sheldon, as well as The Glades, Baby Daddy, Girl Meets World, Everybody Loves Raymond, and Take Two which unfortunately are also now shows of the past.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## longknife

*With the new season coming up, looking forward to watching, The Orville, Gotham, and Suits.*


----------



## whitehall

Harry Potter? How old are you?


----------

